# Organisation der Domains auf dem Webserver



## jemand anders (17. April 2018)

Hallo,

da ich nicht wirklich weiterkomme bei der Optimierung der Webseite - dieser Sache -, habe ich mich gefragt, ob es vielleicht ein grundsätzliches Problem gibt, da offenbar alle anderen etwas können, was bei mir alles nicht funktioniert und z. B. hier beschrieben ist.

Ich fange also mal ganz unten an:

Das Hosting ist bei Strato, ein Standardpaket mit
- 1 Domain mit SSL
- 1 Domain ohne SSL.

Mit FTP auf dem Strato-Server sehe ich:
/ ----------- Root und darunter
+--d1 ----- Domain 1 mit SSL (.htaccess, index.html und andere Dateien)
+--d2 ----- Domain 2 ohne SSL (.htaccess, index.html und andere Dateien)

Die Domains haben in der Domainverwaltung bei Strato jeweils eine interne Umleitung, damit domain1.de und domain2.de auch richtig erreicht werden (siehe FTP).
- domain1.de -> /d1/
- domain2.de -> /d2/

Frage: Was muss ich in die jeweilige .htaccess bei d1 und d2 schreiben, damit ich mein *Ziel* erreiche:
- URLs ohne www auf www umleiten
- im Falle der SSL-Domain HTTP auf HTTPS umleiten
- im Falle der Domain ohne SSL bei Eingabe von HTTPS auf HTTP umleiten (zurzeit erscheint da "Fehler: Gesicherte Verbindung fehlgeschlagen").

Gruß

PS: Was bisher nicht geklappt hat:

```
# Quelle: http://301re.direct/

#RewriteEngine On
#RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.
#RewriteRule ^(.*)$ https://www.%{HTTP_HOST}/$1 [R=301,L]

#RewriteEngine On
#RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT} !^443$
#RewriteRule (.*) https://%{HTTP_HOST}/$1 [R=301,L]

#RewriteEngine On
#RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} (.*)
#RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} /index.html
#RewriteRule ^(.*)$ %1/? [R=301,L]
```


----------



## nkarolus (29. April 2018)

Ich kann immer nur NGINX als Server empfehlen, da geht das in Null-Komma-Nix


----------



## ComFreek (29. April 2018)

Ich weiß genau, wie du dich fühlst  Mit htaccess habe ich mich auch mal herumgeschlagen und nichts wollte so, wie es laut Internet aber immer klappt. Ich hoffe, dass dir jemand helfen kann und wird


----------



## schroederwiederkanzler (16. Juni 2018)

.htaccess von Domain1:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{HTTPS} !=on [NC,OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !=www\.domain1\.tld [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ https://www.domain1.tld/$1 [R=301,L]
```

.htaccess von Domain2:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{HTTPS} !=off [NC,OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !=www\.domain2\.tld [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.domain2.tld/$1 [R=301,L]
```


----------

